# لو سمحتو سؤال صغير فى مادة مقاومة مواد



## manno93 (26 مارس 2011)

مساء الخير 
لو سمحتم ممكن لو حد يعرف ايه هو تعريف التصلد الانفعالى ؟ 
علشان انا اتلخبط كتير فى تعريفه 

فياريت لو حد يعرف التعريف الصحيح اكون شاكر لحضراتكم جدا ​


----------



## عمراياد (29 مارس 2011)

التصلد الانفعالي و اسمه العلمي Strain Hardening or Work Hardening or Cold Work

هو عباره عن تقويه المادة المراد تصليدها عن طريق زيادة كثافة الانخلاعات " نتيجة خلل في صف كامل من البلورات" الذي بدوره يحدث تشوه في التركيب البلوري للمعدن و بسبب هذه التشوهات التي حصلت في التركيبة البلورية يتم حصول تغيرات في حقول الاجهاد التي بدورها تعمل على تصليد المعدن بما معناه تعرض المعدن الى قوى خارجية كالكبس والطرق .... الخ مما يرفع نقطة الخضوع ويقلل المطيليه 

وللتخلص من هذه الانخلاعات الناتجه من التصليد الانفعالي نرفع درجة حرارة المعدن بعملية تدعى Annealing التخمير ويؤدي التخمير الى نمو بلوري والمحافظه لفتره معينه على درجة الحراره المطلوبه ومن ثم التبريد وهذه العمليات (( رفع وتثبيت وخفض درجة الحراره)) تدعى المعاملة الحراريه Heat Treatment على ان لا يتم التبريد بسرعه كي لا يحصل تصليد للمعدن ومن اجل التخلص من الانفعالات 


بالتوفيق


----------

